

How low can laptops go? Coby says $99.95 - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/12/04/how-low-can-laptops-go-coby-says-9995/

======
josefresco
What the heck is this all about?

Two articles on HN today with similar headlines from the same site. One about
iPhones being $99 and this one about laptops being $99.

It's like a two for one rumor/speculation crap special.

~~~
vaksel
maybe its the same story? $99 laptop is actually a $99 iPhone with a free
laptop extension app.

------
markessien
Well, I guess it's time to start dusting off that old assembler book....

------
charlesju
I'd rather pay the extra $20-$30 for a x86 processor.

